
Porsche Taycan revealed: $150,900 base price, 0-60 MPH in 3 seconds - taytus
https://www.theverge.com/2019/9/4/20848460/porsche-taycan-electric-sports-car-turbo-price-specs-mile-range-reveal
======
Rebelgecko
I'm kinda bummed they're going with the trend of "touchscreen all the things"
for the interior. They even have an option for an addition touchscreen above
the glove box.

The UI itself looks fine and I understand that a touchscreens make it easier
to iterate the interface. I just wish that they had physical controls for
certain things like the AC. Using the voice control to say "Hey Porsche,
increase the driver side temperature by 2 degrees" is just awkward.

~~~
mckinney
I hear you! I have vehicles with mostly touchscreen (maserati) and mostly
tactile (bmw).

In my view touchscreens SUCK for automotive use.

But don't take my word for it. Read up on Mazda's pivot back to tactile and
the research to back it. Good move!

[https://thenewswheel.com/mazda-eliminates-touch-
screens/](https://thenewswheel.com/mazda-eliminates-touch-screens/)

~~~
hndamien
It doesn't help that automotive latency for touch screens is incredibly bad.
It it had smartphone level response maybe it would be a better starting point
for comparison.

I'd love to see something like this, even in a Tesla.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XVbuk3jizGM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XVbuk3jizGM)

------
AcerbicZero
This is pretty much what everyone expected to Porsche to do, especially with
how they've been pumping out Macan's, Cayenne's and Panamara's. It's a vehicle
which will sell based on the perception that Porsche builds high quality
performance vehicles, which is at least marginally true, although things like
this continue to stray from that.

Really, I'm only surprised Porsche is letting their brand be diluted even
further, when they could have had a car like this sold under the Audi label
instead. That would also have allowed for a much more reasonable cost
comparison between this and the Tesla S, since you can get one of those for
well under 100k, and the Audi brand has a much wider price spread than the
Porsche lineup.

~~~
dahdum
Aren't basically all the luxury car brands moving downmarket? I see cheap
Maseratis everyday. Lamborghinis now start at $185k and Ferrari $206k.

~~~
ljw1001
So cheap. I'll take one of each.

------
electriclove
That price is gnarly and the comparison chart at Tech Crunch is pretty eye
opening: [https://techcrunch.com/2019/09/04/porsche-taycan-vs-tesla-
mo...](https://techcrunch.com/2019/09/04/porsche-taycan-vs-tesla-model-s-spec-
for-spec-price-for-price/)

It would be great if they can sell 25k/year in the US like the Model S. No
chance of that until they introduce the lower priced variants presumably next
year. I'm skeptical of their commitment to actually sell EVs though so I hope
this isn't a case of 'Porsche doesn't see enough demand, so we aren't going to
make a cheaper EV'.

~~~
clouddrover
They've already announced that the Porsche Macan (their most popular model)
will be going all-electric:
[https://www.theverge.com/2019/2/26/18240862/porsche-macan-
el...](https://www.theverge.com/2019/2/26/18240862/porsche-macan-electric-ev-
production-taycan)

~~~
electriclove
Hope it actually happens. I'm jaded by announcements from the legacy car
makers.

~~~
clouddrover
It will happen. Volkswagen Group will be the biggest EV maker in the world
purely because they're spending the most money:

[https://europe.autonews.com/automakers/vws-91b-spend-evs-
out...](https://europe.autonews.com/automakers/vws-91b-spend-evs-outpaces-
investment-rivals)

Five of their brands (VW, Audi, SEAT, Skoda, Porsche) either have EVs out now
or will have soon. Their other high-end brands (Bentley, Lamborghini, Bugatti)
will have EVs eventually. I'm not sure what the plans are with Ducati but I
imagine they will release electric motorbikes soon enough.

------
vfclists
Surely they could have come up with a better name?

"Taycan" \- whats that supposed mean?!!?

Is industry running out of suitable names?

~~~
kazinator
They came up with a few names that were better, but they were all taycan
already.

~~~
jjtheblunt
That made me laugh.

------
shsbdncudx
They’re really playing a different game to Tesla. This is Porsche, what’s
special now will be in Audi, then Volkswagen, then Skoda...

